# (human) familiars = υποτακτικοί (βρικόλακα)



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα, είναι κανείς σας εξοικειωμένος με την ορολογία των βαμπίρ; Αναφέρομαι στα human familiars, τους ανθρώπους "πηγές", "δωρητές" αίματος, στα βαμπίρ. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την απόδοση *ανθρώπινα οικεία πνεύματα* έχω όμως αρκετές αμφιβολίες. 

Καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα ή επιβεβαίωση;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Όχι *_οικεία πνεύματα_, σε καμία περίπτωση. Ο ορισμός που θέλεις εδώ είναι ο παρακάτω (από το answers.com)

One who performs domestic service in the household of a high official.

Στο Blade (στο οποίο έχω εντρυφήσει κανονικά και με τη βούλα ), οι familiars είναι *υποτακτικοί*, άνθρωποι που δέχονται να τους απομυζούν σιγά σιγά οι βρικόλακες με την ελπίδα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα τους κάνουν τη χάρη να τους δαγκώσουν κανονικά και να τους κάνουν κι εκείνους βρικόλακες, χαρίζοντάς τους την αθανασία. Δε θυμάμαι πώς το είχαν οι υπότιτλοι, ωστόσο.

Συμβουλή: σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, συνήθως τα δίγλωσσα λεξικά αποδεικνύονται ανεπαρκή, επομένως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεται η αναζήτηση σε μονόγλωσσα, για να εντοπιστεί ο επιθυμητός ορισμός πρώτα, και να αναζητηθεί η απόδοση στη συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η απόδοση «οικεία πνεύματα» για τα _familiar spirits_ είναι μετάφραση της ανάγκης και δεν κάνει για την ευρύτερη χρήση του ουσιαστικοποιημένου _familiars_. Θα πεις τη μαύρη γάτα της μάγισσας «οικείο πνεύμα»;

Μου αρέσει, ωστόσο, πολύ ο _*υποτακτικός*_ για τον υπηρέτη και περιστασιακό αιμοδότη του βρικόλακα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Εγώ υποτακτικό τον ήξερα ακόμα και στα απλά παιχνίδια D&D (αααχχχ τι θυμήθηκα τώρα, καιρούς πριν το World of Warcraft όταν ο καθένας μας είχε πουγγιά με ζάρια για D&D) :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Βρήκα εδώ τους υπότιτλους από το Blade Trinity, που φαίνεται να είναι κλεμμένοι από το DVD. Οι familiars όντως αναφέρονται ως _υποτακτικοί._


----------



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Πράγματι, είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Παρασύρθηκα απ' την αναφορά του familiar σε (οικεία) πνεύματα σε λεξικά και τόπους για τη μαύρη μαγεία, τα πνεύματα κ.λπ. που έψαξα :) Υπάρχουν όμως και animal familiars, τα οποία είναι συνοδοιπόροι των βαμπίρ. Άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να το διαφοροποιήσω. "Πνεύματα ζώων" είναι, λέτε, καλή επιλογή;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Αυτοί οι familiars δεν είναι ποτέ πνεύματα σε τέτοιου είδους έργα, αλλά φυσικές παρουσίες με τις οποίες οι βρικόλακες τρέφονται. Από όσο ξέρω, πάντα.

Σε αυτό που μεταφράζεις πώς ακριβώς περιγράφονται;


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Ελένη, τόσο τα ζώα όσο και οι άνθρωποι που είναι familiars είναι εν ζωή όσο είναι υποτακτικοί στα βαμπίρ.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτοί οι familiars δεν είναι ποτέ πνεύματα σε τέτοιου είδους έργα, αλλά φυσικές παρουσίες με τις οποίες οι βρικόλακες τρέφονται. Από όσο ξέρω, πάντα.
> 
> Σε αυτό που μεταφράζεις πώς ακριβώς περιγράφονται;



Σαν κανονικοί άνθρωποι, μόνο πιο άβουλοι και εξαρτημένοι απ' τα βαμπίρ.
Το πνεύματα πάντως δεν το επέλεξα με την απόδοση του άυλου, αλλά με την έννοια της ψυχής, της πνευματικής υπόστασης του ατόμου που υποδουλώνεται (πνευματικά και σωματικά) στο βαμπίρ. Ίσως δεν το εξηγώ καλά... με έχει μπλέξει πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Δηλαδή οι human familiars είναι άνθρωποι που κάνουν τις δουλειές των βρικολάκων και οι animal familiars είναι κι αυτοί άνθρωποι, αλλά άβουλοι;
Επίσης, γιατί γράφεις βαμπίρ και όχι βρικόλακας;


----------



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή οι human familiars είναι άνθρωποι που κάνουν τις δουλειές των βρικολάκων και οι animal familiars είναι κι αυτοί άνθρωποι, αλλά άβουλοι;
> Επίσης, γιατί γράφεις βαμπίρ και όχι βρικόλακας;



Όχι, όχι. Οι human familiars είναι άνθρωποι που "τρέφουν" τους βρικόλακες. Τα animal familiars είναι ζώα, σαν φύλακες άγγελοί τους. 
Κι όσο γιατί γράφω βαμπίρ κι όχι βρικόλακας... είναι άλλη (μεγάλη) ιστορία. Με δυο λόγια, το βιβλίο απευθύνεται σε εφήβους κι έριξα μια ματιά για το πώς το λένε στα αντίστοιχα βιβλία. Τα περισσότερα χρησιμοποιούσαν τον όρο βαμπίρ - ο οποίος, στο μεταξύ, μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα μέσα στο κείμενο γιατί χρησιμοποιείται και σε γλωσσικά λογοπαίγνια και με αναφορές σε πλασματικές γλώσσες, οπότε μου είναι ευκολότερο να το αποδώσω.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή οι human familiars είναι άνθρωποι που κάνουν τις δουλειές των βρικολάκων και οι animal familiars είναι κι αυτοί άνθρωποι, αλλά άβουλοι;;



Να προλάβω εδώ την Ελένη και να διευκρινήσω ότι σύμφωνα με τις γενικές περιγραφές καταστάσεων με βρικόλακες έχουμε 2 ειδών άτομα που έρχονται σε επαφή μαζί τους και παραμένουν ζωντανά: τους familiars και τους minions. Οι μεν είναι υποτακτικοί (δίνουν το αίμα τους επειδή το θέλουν), οι δε είναι τα τσιράκια τους (κάνουν όλες τις βρόμικες δουλειές τους - εδώ είναι λίγο γκρίζα ζώνη αν έγιναν τσιράκια με τη θέλησή τους ή εξαναγκάστηκαν).

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση οι familiars έχουν δική τους θέληση και βούληση, απλά δίνουν το αίμα τους για Χ, Ψ λόγους. Οι minions όμως είναι άβουλοι και κάνουν μόνο ό,τι τους ζητηθεί, κάτι σε στιλ ρομποτάκι.

Αυτάααααα (φαίνεται πολύ ότι έπαιζα Masquerade και διαβάζω vamp fiction; χεχε)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

@11: Τότε, θα έλεγα _υποτακτικός_ για τους ανθρώπους και _κατοικίδιο_ για το ζώο. Ή ίσως, π.χ., _γάτα-φύλακας_ την πρώτη φορά που θα αναφερόταν ένα animal familiar που είναι γάτα, και μετά _η γάτα του_.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Ελένη, αν σου επιτρέπεται να μοιραστείς με άλλο κόσμο, τι μεταφράζεις; ποια συγγραφέα; ή δεν είναι λογοτεχνικό;


----------



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα "βαμπίρ" ή "βρυκόλακας" που προέκυψε βρήκα κι αυτό το απόσπασμα, απ' το περιοδικό Focus. 


"...Κατ' αρχάς, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω την διαφορά ανάμεσα στις λέξεις "βρυκόλακας" και "βαμπίρ". Σύμφωνα με την ελληνική φολκλορική παράδοση, βρυκόλακας είναι αυτός ο οποίος επιστρέφει από τον κόσμο των νεκρών, με κακόβουλες συνήθως προθέσεις. Η λέξη βρυκόλακας, προέρχεται από τις λέξεις "βούρκος>> και "λάκος", όπου υποδηλώνει την σήψη του σώματος. Δηλαδή, ο "βρυκόλακας" έχει πιο πολλή σχέση με το γνωστό ζόμπι, παρά με το βαμπίρ. Σε άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, ονομάζεται και βουρκόλακας. Το βαμπίρ, προέρχεται από τη Ρώσικη λέξη "vampir", όπου "ir" είναι ρήμα και σημαίνει πίνω. Στις αρχές του 11ου αιώνα έχουμε την πρώτη γραπτή αναφορά στη λέξη <<upir>>, μια πρώιμη λέξη του vampir, για ένα Ρώσο πρίγκιπα. Upir Lichy: κακό βαμπίρ. Αλλά ο βαμπιρισμός εμφανίστηκε από πολύ παλιότερα. Στην αρχαία Ρώμη, πίστευαν ότι μπορούσαν να θεραπεύσουν την επιληψία με το να δώσουν στον ασθενή να πιει το αίμα ενός σκοτωμένου μονομάχου. Ο Πλίνιος στο έργο του ,Φυσική Ιστορία, έγραψε ότι μερικοί επιληπτικοί πίστευαν ότι θα είχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αν πήγαιναν και έπιναν το αίμα του μονομάχου τη στιγμή που πέθαινε. Επίσης υπήρχε η πεποίθηση ότι το αίμα ενός εγκληματία παρέχει προστασία από ασθένειες και κακοτυχίες."


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Να πω κατ' αρχάς ότι το απόσπασμα που βρήκες είναι σχόλιο χρήστη, όχι το άρθρο του περιοδικού.
Επίσης, η ετυμολογία που δίνει μάλλον είναι δικό του εύρημα. Το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι η λέξη _βρικόλακας_ προέρχεται από τα βουλγάρικα.
[μσν. βουρκόλακας, *βρικόλακας < βουλγ. vĭrkolak ( [-lák] ) -ας με μετάθ. του [r] και μετακ. τόνου ίσως κατά το επίθημα -ακας] 

Edit: επίσης το ΛΚΝ, για την ετυμολογία του βαμπίρ, λέει ότι προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά. Ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο εδώ δίνει ως ετυμολογία της λέξης βαμπίρ το vāmpῑr, το οποίο αναφέρει ως σερβοκροάτικο. 
Edit 2: αν και ειδικός είναι ο Ζάζουλας, σε αυτό το λεξικό δε λέει ότι το ρήμα _πίνω _στα ρωσικά είναι ιρ. Με τα ελάχιστα που θυμάμαι για το κυριλλικό αλφάβητο, θα το διάβαζα μάλλον _πίτια_ ή κάπως έτσι.


Να αυτονομήσω τη συζήτηση περί βαμπίρ, μήπως;


----------



## EleniD (Sep 21, 2010)

Νομίζω πως είναι του περιοδικού. http://www.focusmag.gr/id/view-user-article.rx?oid=105671
(Θα μπούμε τελικά στον κόσμο των βαμπίρ/βρυκολάκων;;;;)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2010)

Ελένη, δε νομίζω (ότι είναι του περιοδικού, εννοώ). Στο πάνω μέρος του άρθρου φαίνεται ένα user id Dragon. Εξάλλου, στη διεύθυνση του άρθρου στο address bar γράφει view user article.


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Ελένη, είτε πεις βαμπίρ είτε βρικόλακας είναι το ίδιο. Η διαφορά που αναφέρεις δεν στέκει. Το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει:* βρικόλακας* ο [vrikólakas] Ο5 *:* *1.* νεκρός που, σύμφωνα με τη λαϊκή παράδοση, βγαίνει τις νύχτες από τον τάφο του και γυρίζει ανάμεσα στους ζωντανούς για να τους πιει το αίμα και γενικότερα να τους βλάψει· (πρβ. _φάντασμα_):_ Φοβάται μην έρθει κανένας_ ~_ και του πιει το αίμα._ *2.* (μτφ.) *α.* για άνθρωπο που δεν κοιμάται τη νύχτα αλλά τριγυρνά άσκοπα. *β.* θεσμός ή ιδέα ξεπερασμένη, που αναβιώνει ξαφνικά: _Nόμος_ ~. [μσν. _βουρκόλακας, *βρικόλακας_ < βουλγ. vĭrkolak ( [-lák] ) _-ας_ με μετάθ. του [r] και μετακ. τόνου ίσως κατά το επίθημα _-ακας_] 

Εκείνο που βλέπω στα Ελληνικά τουλάχιστον πάντως είναι ότι πολλοί γράφουν βρ*υ*κόλακας ενώ είναι βρ*ι*κόλακας.

Από ξενόγλωσσες πηγές:
*Vampire *: 1734, from Fr. vampire or Ger. Vampir (1732, in an account of Hungarian vampires), from Hung. vampir, from O.C.S. opiri (cf. Serb. vampir, Bulg. vapir, Ukrainian uper), said by Slavic linguist Franc Miklošič to be ultimtely from Kazan Tatar ubyr "witch," but Max Vasmer, an expert in this linguistic area, finds that phonetically doubtful. An Eastern European creature popularized in English by late 19c. gothic novels, however there are scattered English accounts of night-walking, blood-gorged, plague-spreading undead corpses from as far back as 1196. Applied 1774 by French biologist Buffon to a species of South American blood-sucking bat (Source: Online Etymology Dictionary)

Καλό άρθρο και στη Βικιπαίδεια: 
*Vampires* are mythological or folkloric beings who subsist by feeding on the life essence (generally in the form of blood) of living creatures, regardless of whether they are undead or a living person. Although vampiric entities have been recorded in many cultures and in spite of speculation by literary historian Brian Frost that the "belief in vampires and bloodsucking demons is as old as man himself", and may go back to "prehistoric times", the term _vampire_ was not popularized until the early 18th century, after an influx of vampire superstition into Western Europe from areas where vampire legends were frequent, such as the Balkans and Eastern Europe, although local variants were also known by different names, such as _vrykolakas_ in Greece and _strigoi_ in Romania.


Ενδιαφέρον ετυμολογικά το άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας για το vrykolakes:
The very word *vrykolakas *is a cognate with a Lithuanian language word _vilkolakis_ meaning the werewolf ('vilko-' means a wolf and 'lakis' means running). In Slavic languages it is variously occurring as , _vǎrkolak_, as in Bulgarian, _vukodlak_, as in Serbian, etc. The term is derived from вълк (_vâlk_)/вук (_vuk_), meaning "wolf" and _dlaka_, meaning "fur", and originally meant "werewolf" (it still has that meaning in the modern Slavic literary languages, and a similar one in Romanian: see _vârcolac_). However, the same word (in the form _vukodlak_) has come to be used in the sense of "vampire" in the folklore of Western Serbia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, and Montenegro (while the term "vampir" is more common in Eastern Serbia, Republic of Macedonia and in Bulgaria). Apparently, the two concepts have become mixed. Even in Bulgaria, original folklore generally describes the _vârkolak_ as a sub-species of the vampire without any wolf-like features. It may also be noted that the Sanskrit word for wolf is vṛ́k (commonly pronounced as vrik).


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία τα βαμπιρικά. Θα πρέπει να τα δούμε και στον τίτλο, αν δεν μετακομίσουν. Οι ετυμολόγοι έχουν συμφωνήσει ότι ο _βρικόλακας_ προέρχεται από τις σλαβικές γλώσσες και ότι πρέπει να γράφεται με -_ι_-, _βρικόλακας_. Η ετυμολόγηση από τον _βούρκο_ είναι παλιά, από τον Αλλάτιο. Έχει ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς τις διαφορετικές απόψεις όπως γράφονται στον Δρανδάκη.

Εμένα με απασχολεί κάπως η σχέση _familiar_ - αυτόβουλος ακόλουθος, _minion_ - υποτακτικός, ενεργούμενο. Μπαίνω σχεδόν στον πειρασμό να πω ότι θα έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε μια πρόσθετη σημασία για τη λέξη _οικείος_ (όπως, έτσι κι αλλιώς, οι οικείοι είναι τα μέλη της οικογένειας). Αλλά μου λέτε ότι έχει επικρατήσει η απόδοση _υποτακτικός_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2010)

Θυμηθείτε ότι το *familiars* με την έννοια του υποτακτικού πηγαίνει πίσω στο λατινικό (ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο) *familiaris*. Έτσι λέγονταν σε όλη τη διάρκεια της Ύστερης Αρχαιότητας και του Μεσαίωνα οι ποικίλων αποχρώσεων δούλοι ενός σπιτικού ή οι ποικίλων αποχρώσεων ακόλουθοι ενός αφέντη (άλλωστε και το familiaris βγαίνει από το κλασικό λατινικό famulus, ο δούλος --familia στα παλαιά λατινικά η ομάδα των δούλων ενός _οίκου_). Για όλους αυτούς στα ελληνικά ο αντίστοιχος όρος είναι *οικείος *και *οικέτης*. Το να είσαι _οικέτης _του Βυζαντινού Αυτοκράτορα ήταν ύψιστη τιμή, που δεν την απολάμβαναν πολλοί. Μήπως το _οικέτης_, με τις συμπαραδηλώσεις της απόλυτης ταπείνωσης μπροστά στον αφέντη, θα σε εξυπηρετούσε;


----------



## Leximaniac (Sep 21, 2010)

Θεωρητικά, Earion, έχεις δίκιο. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως όποιος διαβάσει οικέτης θα καταλάβει ικέτης και άντε μετά να τον πείσεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας. Επιπλέον θα πρέπει να βάλει υποσημείωση να εξηγήσει τη χρήση του όρου ενώ με την απόδοση υποτακτικός καλύπτεται. At least my two cents...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 22, 2010)

Σχετικά με τα σχόλια 15 και 16 (της EleniD και της μοδερατόρισσας, αντιστοίχως).

- (Με μια σχετική επιφύλαξη, και καθώς ο ειδικός Ζαζ αργεί :) ) το ρωσικό ρήμα пить θα το μετέγραφα απλά "πιτ" (ο ρόλος του ь = мягкий знак είναι να καθιστά ουρανικό ως προς την προφορά του το σύμφωνο που προηγείται, βλ. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphabet_russe#ancrage_3. Πιθανώς κάποιος σχολαστικότερος από εμένα θα προσέθετε ένα ελαφρύτατο "ς").

- Όπως εγώ τουλάχιστον το καταλαβαίνω, ο προσδιορισμός Оупирь Лихыи δεν αφορά το Ρώσο πρίγκιπα Βλαδίμηρο του Νόφγκοροντ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_of_Novgorod, πρωτότοκο γιο του, σκανδιναβικής καταγωγής, ηγεμόνα Γιαροσλάβ του Σοφού, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaroslav_I_the_Wise), αλλά τον μοναχό ή ιερωμένο που μετέγραψε το βιβλίο για λογαριασμό του πρίγκιπα από το γλαγολιτικό στο κυριλλικό αλφάβητο. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να είναι απλώς ένα παρατσούκλι ή μάλλον ένας σκωπτικός αυτοπροσδιορισμός του αντιγραφέα που παραπέμπει στις ατέλειωτες ώρες (πολλές φορές νυχτερινές) που θα χρειάστηκε για να ολοκληρώσει την εργασία του.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 22, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Ελένη, αν σου επιτρέπεται να μοιραστείς με άλλο κόσμο, τι μεταφράζεις; ποια συγγραφέα; ή δεν είναι λογοτεχνικό;



Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν επιτρέπεται :) θα σας ενημερώσω όταν βγει - νομίζω πως οι λάτρεις του είδους θα το εκτιμήσουν!


----------



## EleniD (Sep 22, 2010)

Earion said:


> Θυμηθείτε ότι το *familiars* με την έννοια του υποτακτικού πηγαίνει πίσω στο λατινικό (ουσιαστικοποιημένο επίθετο) *familiaris*. Έτσι λέγονταν σε όλη τη διάρκεια της Ύστερης Αρχαιότητας και του Μεσαίωνα οι ποικίλων αποχρώσεων δούλοι ενός σπιτικού ή οι ποικίλων αποχρώσεων ακόλουθοι ενός αφέντη (άλλωστε και το familiaris βγαίνει από το κλασικό λατινικό famulus, ο δούλος --familia στα παλαιά λατινικά η ομάδα των δούλων ενός _οίκου_). Για όλους αυτούς στα ελληνικά ο αντίστοιχος όρος είναι *οικείος *και *οικέτης*. Το να είσαι _οικέτης _του Βυζαντινού Αυτοκράτορα ήταν ύψιστη τιμή, που δεν την απολάμβαναν πολλοί. Μήπως το _οικέτης_, με τις συμπαραδηλώσεις της απόλυτης ταπείνωσης μπροστά στον αφέντη, θα σε εξυπηρετούσε;



Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η έννοια που αποδίδεται στο κείμενο, κι αν απευθυνόταν σε ενήλικες θα τολμούσα το "οικέτης" με μια επεξήγηση. Επειδή απευθύνεται σε εφήβους ή νεαρούς ενήλικες αναγνώστες θα κρατήσω, μάλλον, το "υποτακτικός". Αν και, για να ρίξω κι άλλο αλάτι στην κουβέντα, μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό και ο "δούλος". Να το εξηγήσω: η σχέση των βαμπίρ με τους υποτακτικούς τους έχει και μια ερωτική χροιά. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η λέξη "δούλος" κολάει περισσότερο: υποδουλωμένος απ' το ο πάθος, δούλος του έρωτα...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Θα πρότεινα πάντως να λάβεις υπόψη σου και ότι το *υποτακτικός* χρησιμοποιείται ήδη σε μεταφρασμένα έργα του είδους.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 22, 2010)

Πολύ σωστό κι αυτό. (Απ' την Κική και την Κοκό ποια να διαλέξω...) Χρειάζεται σκέψη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Κοίτα: στις ταινίες και τα σχετικά που έχω δει εγώ, οι familiars δεν είναι δούλοι. Δηλαδή, δεν τους τρέφουν οι βρικόλακες. Είναι κανονικοί άνθρωποι, που δουλεύουν, συχνά υποστηρίζοντας με τις δραστηριότητές τους τις δραστηριότητες των βρικολάκων (σε ένα από τα Blade, π.χ., υπάρχουν υποτακτικοί που είναι δικηγόροι), και ζουν με την ελπίδα ότι μια μέρα θα γίνουν κι αυτοί βρικόλακες. 

Wikipedia:
a human being who serves vampires (a collaborator, essentially, that after years of service might get rewarded by being turned into a vampire).


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> ...Είναι κανονικοί άνθρωποι, που δουλεύουν, συχνά υποστηρίζοντας με τις δραστηριότητές τους τις δραστηριότητες των βρικολάκων (σε ένα από τα Blade, π.χ., υπάρχουν υποτακτικοί που είναι δικηγόροι), και ζουν με την ελπίδα ότι μια μέρα θα γίνουν κι αυτοί βρικόλακες.


 Ποια ελπίδα; Μα δεν λένε πολλοί ότι οι δικηγόροι ρουφάνε μέχρι την τελευταία σταγόνα το αίμα των θυμάτων τους (φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων _και λέξεων_); 

Νομικοί, συμπαθάτε με, σας παρακαλώ· απλώς λογοπαίζω.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 23, 2010)

*human familiars = υποτακτικοί*

Και ο κύβος ερρίφθη. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


----------

